# PVR 501 Problems



## engelb15 (Nov 13, 2002)

I am on my 3rd PVR 501 in the since starting service in August 2002. The first I had replaced because it would freeze a few times a day. The second because the Hard Drive crashed (it would lock-up pretty frequently also). Now I'm on my third and it is starting to freeze more frequently as well. Is there anyone who is having this freezing/lock-up issue?


What I mean by a freeze or lock-up is that the PVR continues to show the program that it is currently tuned to, but stops responding to the remote and the buttons in the front of the box, including the power button. I have actually held the power button for two full minutes and nothing happens, the only way to regain control is to unplug the unit and plug it back in.

Thanks!


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Mine did that right when I got it. I pulled the power plug AND the sat coax and left it sit for 20 minutes or so. No problem since then.


----------



## engelb15 (Nov 13, 2002)

Yea, I have to pull the plugs and let it set for a few minutes, then everything is fine until the next day or two. 

BTW...Its a PVR508 not a 501, sorry.


----------

